# Is she dead?



## Kindbud (May 3, 2006)

I checked on one of my baby 
sproutlings and she had lost all 
of her leaves! Is she dead i think 
so or could the leaves regenerate
?? And I have Brown spots on the 
tips of my other sproutlings leaves 
What is happening Thanks for The 
Help hope that one can be saved! 

              Kindbud


----------



## parkingjoe (May 3, 2006)

cluleess without some piccy dude

pkj


----------

